# New .:R42 = 2.5T !!??



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Found by sl33pyb(Brandon)
source: http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...d-r42/
Rumormill: Volkswagen working on GTI 'Plus', GTD, and R42
Posted Sep 29th 2008 9:28AM by Jonathon Ramsey








VW is going to make the most of its new GTI, with three models joining what has already been a well received hot hatch. A 'GTD' variant using a 2.0-liter common rail diesel will go into production in April 2009, with 170 horses and nearly 260 lb.-ft. moving through either a six-speed manual or VW's DSG gearbox. The GTD will be sold at an €800 premium over its gasoline brother, and will get to 62 mph about a second slower in return for longer hauls between refills.
After that, toward the end of 2009, comes the GTI 'Plus' that will push the car dangerously close to the Audi S3 and may spell the end of the current R32. A 60 hp bump over the standard GTI takes the Plus up to 270. The fun-to-drive factor should be raised with a seven-speed DSG transmission, and handling mastery will come courtesy of a Haldex all-wheel-drive system.
The capstone: to help everyone get over the current and rather underwhelming R32, the hottest hotness is supposed to come in 2010 in the form of an R42. Swapping the current V6 for a 2.5-liter, turbocharged 5-cylinder that it will share with Audi's TT-RS and RS3, the raunchy R is rumored to get a chest-hair-growing 350 hp. If Auto Motor und Sport are to be believed, it will start rolling out of factories in November of 2009 at an undisclosed price.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

2.5 FTW


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: New .:R42 = 2.5T !!?? (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Rumormill: R42
The capstone: to help everyone get over the current and rather underwhelming R32, the hottest hotness is supposed to come in 2010 in the form of an R42. Swapping the current V6 for a 2.5-liter, turbocharged 5-cylinder that it will share with Audi's TT-RS and RS3, the raunchy R is rumored to get a chest-hair-growing 350 hp. If Auto Motor und Sport are to be believed, it will start rolling out of factories in November of 2009 at an undisclosed price.


groovy, hopefully the currency/petrol fiasco of late wont squash it or keep it ultra limited


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: New .:R42 = 2.5T !!?? (Audi4u)*

also, what does the 42 denote, extrapolated displacment w/forced induction?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: New .:R42 = 2.5T !!?? (undercoverdubber)*

Here's an action video of the Audi 2.5T at Nurburgring. The exhaust note is real similar to ours








http://link.brightcove.com/ser...09933
*(edit: this doesn't look like a TT-RS because it's disguised in a TT-S shell.)* 



_Modified by dumbassmozart at 11:24 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

yeah you'd think an R42 would be a 4.2L V8 or something hot...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

uh a v8 would make our cars under steer even more. Under steer is not hot. TT2.5 is HOT HOT HOT


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_yeah you'd think an R42 would be a 4.2L...

yeah, thats what the current badging rationale is correct, ie. an R32 is 3.2L correct?
if, so its pretty cool to see what oem can pull reliably from the 2.5.
even cooler is if the block is more or less the same (rabbit 2.5 and R42), plenty of oem bolt on goodies fro the rabbit


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

not if it was a rear drive or awd longer wheel based sedan like a passat.. or a VW version of the a6, or maybe.. Phaeton rides again? lol.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

that gti looks sick, i would trade up


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Please give it to us with a MANUAL! We don't want it available with only DSG, look at the MKV R32.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

Andre you knew this was coming from the start.
Rumour is that the 2.5T will be in the MKV GLI's and GTI's.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

All I know is by the time it comes out' there will be enough hardware to send it in to the 10s.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_All I know is by the time it comes out' there will be enough hardware to send it in to the 10s.

why did you let me buy a GTI?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
yeah, thats what the current badging rationale is correct, ie. an R32 is 3.2L correct?


Correct. And the Passat R36 is 3.6L of goodness... I waaaaaaant it.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_
Correct. And the Passat R36 is 3.6L of goodness... I waaaaaaant it.









OK so:
(2.5L & T) == 4.2; 
is correct?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

or maybe they're just abandoning the name/displacement correlation. or maybe there is no R42 and there's just gonna be the GTI Plus or GTI-R or whatever the rumors call it


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

latest news....

_Quote, originally posted by *worldcarfans.com* »_WorldCarFans.com has received from a reliable source a copy of a letter from Audi to its German dealers which includes more details of the upcoming Audi TT RS.
*The Audi TT RS will feature a new 5 cylinder, 2.5 liter TFSI mated to a 6-speed transmission churning out a remarkable 340 hp and 450 Nm of torque*. The new engine will make the TT RS one of the most fuel efficient sportscars around. Audi claims its direct-injection FSI technology will keep consumption under 10 liter/100km while still *making the car capable of doing 0-100km in 4.5 seconds*.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_latest news....


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: New .:R42 = 2.5T !!?? (Audi4u)*

Hope this isnt a repost, but is definatley older than the op and is more of the same
_ " The skinny, according to Autocar, goes like this. The TT RS will be powered by a *turbocharged version of the 2.5L 5-cylinder currently found under the hood of the VW Jetta*. The high-po 5-banger will dish out a stiff 350 horsepower, a full 100 more than the current TT 3.2 quattro range-topper."_
http://www.autoblog.com/2007/0...roval/


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

which leads me to believe 2 things.
1.) This engine was designed for FI and the rabbit /jetta 2.5 is a dumbed down version, and is capable of FI, out of the box with no need for forged internals or other goodies
2.) There will be a massive inflow of stock goodies that will ramp up the power on a 2.5, without worry...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_which leads me to believe 2 things.
1.) This engine was designed for FI and the rabbit /jetta 2.5 is a dumbed down version, and is capable of FI, out of the box with no need for forged internals or other goodies
2.) *There will be a massive inflow of stock goodies that will ramp up the power on a 2.5, without worry...* 

350 hp *OEM*







, but of course it wont be that ez, when I was searching I thought i saw that its not just a 2.5T, but also tfsi.
Foot in mouth, I see ~king~ above already posted this










_Modified by undercoverdubber at 9:24 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_which leads me to believe 2 things.
1.) This engine was designed for FI and the rabbit /jetta 2.5 is a dumbed down version, and is capable of FI, out of the box with no need for forged internals or other goodies
2.) There will be a massive inflow of stock goodies that will ramp up the power on a 2.5, without worry...

1. We allready knew that from a very long time ago.VW Built an ABA motor capable of making 400whp in stock form but they released it with a whopping 115hp .The 2.5 Rabbit block is casted in Germany yet the cylinder head comes from Brazil.Inside scoop is that the 2.5 motor will find its way into the MKVI GLI and the next R version (R3X) will be a 4.0 VR6








If you disassembled the 2.5 block itself it is actually pretty damn rigid in every aspect and Andre has proven this by Turbocharging it.
2. I would not count on any of those goodies being applicable to the Rabbit other than the turbocharger and manifold.More than likely they will be using the S8 cylinder head (casted in Germany) rather than the 2.5 rabbit head (casted in Mexico) for the TTRS.


----------

